# Option popularity?



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

In another thread, a poster described his car as "rare" because it had a manual transmission and no moonroof (when the step and moonroof are popular options).

I've seen some per-model/trim sales figures... are there more details available about selected options? I'm curious about the ratio of manuals to automatics, and the number of nav systems sold. And it would be cool to take a guess at how unusual my car is, how many cars there are out there that are the same as it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

bls said:


> *In another thread, a poster described his car as "rare" because it had a manual transmission and no moonroof (when the step and moonroof are popular options).
> 
> I've seen some per-model/trim sales figures... are there more details available about selected options? I'm curious about the ratio of manuals to automatics, and the number of nav systems sold. And it would be cool to take a guess at how unusual my car is, how many cars there are out there that are the same as it. *


I wouldn't consider something like that car THAT rare.... it has stick, and no moonroof, but even that is pretty "normal" if you ask me.... definitely not one of the more common configurations likely to be seen, but not "rare" IMO... 

What I'd consider to be more "rare" would be a car with a "special" color.... (i.e. not one of the choices normally offered)

....or having options that aren't "normally available" off the regular configuration sheets... :bigpimp: :angel:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Option popularity?*



doeboy said:


> *
> 
> What I'd consider to be more "rare" would be a car with a "special" color.... (i.e. not one of the choices normally offered)
> *


Like mine. :bigpimp: Tourmaline Violet isn't a color listed as a standard color in the US... but can be had if you ask the right questions (and are persistent about it with your salesman.)

Oh, and other than that, my 330i will have: Black leather, Step, PP, SP, CWP, BX, and Nav.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Option popularity?*



OBS3SSION said:


> *
> Like mine. :bigpimp: Tourmaline Violet isn't a color listed as a standard color in the US... but can be had if you ask the right questions (and are persistent about it with your salesman.)
> *


Or if you have awesome guys like the folks at Cutter out here.... :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't consider something like that car THAT rare.... it has stick, and no moonroof, but even that is pretty "normal" if you ask me.... definitely not one of the more common configurations likely to be seen, but not "rare" IMO...
> 
> *


The arithmetic helps. They only make about 10,000 330i in a year. There are something like ten exterior colors and five interior colors (without getting into the "individual" colors)... granted, titanium silver is more popular than gray-green, but just SWAGging that they're evenly distributed, that means 200 cars of each color combo. If 80% of the cars get the PP (or order moonroof separately), then there are 200*0.2=40 cars of each color combo that don't have moonroof. And if 80% of the cars get automatic transmissions, then there are about _eight_ 330i's that lack moonroofs and have a stick in his color combination. Toss in a few more variables, and maybe his car is actually unique. Even if it's not, if there are only a dozen or two exactly like it, I think "rare" is a reasonable word to use.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Option popularity?*



bls said:


> *
> 
> The arithmetic helps. They only make about 10,000 330i in a year. There are something like ten exterior colors and five interior colors (without getting into the "individual" colors)... granted, titanium silver is more popular than gray-green, but just SWAGging that they're evenly distributed, that means 200 cars of each color combo. If 80% of the cars get the PP (or order moonroof separately), then there are 200*0.2=40 cars of each color combo that don't have moonroof. And if 80% of the cars get automatic transmissions, then there are about eight 330i's that lack moonroofs and have a stick in his color combination. Toss in a few more variables, and maybe his car is actually unique. Even if it's not, if there are only a dozen or two exactly like it, I think "rare" is a reasonable word to use. *


Ok... well if you WANT to get TECHNICAL about it....  hehe

Alright... in that sense maybe "rare" would be reasonable, but nothing to say :yikes: wow about IMO.... **yawn** :eeps:

Just my $0.02 as well...


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Option popularity?*



OBS3SSION said:


> *Like mine. :bigpimp: Tourmaline Violet *


Great color. I might have chosen TV had I known it was available, but since I didn't go to Cutter... Next car will be Individual color. I chose Steel Grey/Nat Brown for "conservative" reasons, but I'm still happy. TV is hot and, of course, very rare. Post some pictures when you get your car!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Is PDC rare?*

I almost never see a BMW with PDC (3,5,7, etc.).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Option popularity?*



OBS3SSION said:


> *
> 
> Like mine. :bigpimp: Tourmaline Violet isn't a color listed as a standard color in the US... but can be had if you ask the right questions (and are persistent about it with your salesman.)
> *


Hey, did you check the pictures I posted on the OT board ?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Is PDC rare?*



machmeter said:


> *I almost never see a BMW with PDC (3,5,7, etc.). *


I've actually seen quite a number of cars with PDC.... I guess it depends from place to place? :dunno:

I didn't want to get it on mine though.... the 4 little round sensor things make it look weird IMO....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm willing to bet my car is one-of-a-kind, at least for a US-spec car.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I'm willing to bet my car is one-of-a-kind, at least for a US-spec car.  *


Mine may be too because it 
is and 2003 330i, not many are made YET
it has manual, &nbsp -most do not
it has SP, &nbsp -most do not
it has NAV, &nbsp -most do not
it is with/out PP, &nbsp -most do not
it has PDC, &nbsp -most do not

Yes I am sure I have a one of a kind, not that anything really sets is apart from any other 3-series.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I'm willing to bet my car is one-of-a-kind, at least for a US-spec car.  *


The Shaggin' Wagon.... with completely exorcized clunks... that would be pretty rare there....  :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bls said:


> *In another thread, a poster described his car as "rare" because it had a manual transmission and no moonroof (when the step and moonroof are popular options).
> 
> I've seen some per-model/trim sales figures... are there more details available about selected options? I'm curious about the ratio of manuals to automatics, and the number of nav systems sold. And it would be cool to take a guess at how unusual my car is, how many cars there are out there that are the same as it. *


You know, I haven't seen any real data on this matter;
all that I can do is rely upon my own personal empirical
observations and memory to draw conclusions.

Your car is indeed very rare.

The option "take rate" for navigation is an extremely
small percentage. I would say that 99% of all requests
for this option come from specifically our Internet-based
clientele, the majority of whom are in IT or a related field.
The average BMW buyer does not care about navigation
in this price class of cars. This goes for the 5 Series too.
The 7 Series (before E65 when navigation became standard)
was about the only one where the "typical" buyer desired it.

As far as "no moonroof" goes, typically, there are (3) instances
we see this. (1)"Real racers" who are looking for weight savings
and minimizing frivilous options, (2) extremely tall or long-torsoed
buyers who need more headroom, and lastly, (3) buyers
who are pushing their budgets to the limit, and are looking
to sacrafice in some places in order to afford a more expensive
car (a 330i vs. a 325i), or a really expensive option or
set of options...

The ratio of sticks to automatics right now for stock units
is about 50:1 at our dealership. For "custom ordered"
vehicles it's more like 5:1 (maybe that's why they're 
being custom ordered - can't find those sticks
on the ground)...


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

My reason for not having a moonroof (besides being cheap): I don't think it is a useful item. I had moonroof on two previous cars. They were seldom open because, hey, the hole was practically behind my head.

If I wanted open air, I would get a convertible as a second car (which btw, I am currently the legal custodian of one).


----------



## Whohangs (Apr 15, 2002)

My car is most likely unique because of the lack of options.

2000 323i Oriental Blue, Automatic, CD Changer.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*More options.*

330xi SP, PP, CW, Rear Air, PDC, NAV, Bi-Xenon, CPT8000, and it's a MANUAL (for driving fun)! :thumbup:

Is this a "rare" configuration? I don't see many on the road.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Rare configuration???*

We just got back on lease return
a stick-shift 330i with cloth interior, no moonroof,
and navigation...

In the vernacular of the car biz, we call this
car a "morph-o-dite"...

:tsk:

Calling all wholesalers....


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Rare configuration???*



Jon Shafer said:


> *We just got back on lease return
> a stick-shift 330i with cloth interior, no moonroof,
> and navigation...
> 
> ...


:lmao: Have fun with that one...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Rare configuration???*



Jon Shafer said:


> *We just got back on lease return
> a stick-shift 330i with cloth interior, no moonroof,
> and navigation...
> 
> ...


No sports package either?

That might be a tough sell


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Rare configuration???*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> No sports package either?
> 
> That might be a tough sell  *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

It *DOES * have
the requisite enthusiast's sport package!

:thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Rare configuration???*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


I'm sure it will appeal a lot more to the walk in customers 

Pics of the car?

enthusiat's package...blahhh


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

A cloth, SP, NAV, 5-speed 330i? Are you sure it isn't from a Bimmerfest member? If not, they really need to find out about this place. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *A cloth, SP, NAV, 5-speed 330i? Are you sure it isn't from a Bimmerfest member? If not, they really need to find out about this place. :thumbup: *


Don't forget - no moonroof....


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Don't forget - no moonroof....
> 
> *


We definately need full specs & pics of this car. I don't think you'll sell it anywhere but here. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We already wholesaled it...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *We already wholesaled it...
> 
> *


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

does anyone have pics of the four sensors on pdc? curious minds want to see....


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *does anyone have pics of the four sensors on pdc? curious minds want to see.... *


Yeah, any pictures?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Rare configuration???*

For what it's worth, I special ordered my 330i with similar specs: 330i 5speed, sport package, xenon lights. I didn't go as far as ordering cloth seats, but I didn't order a moon roof. Then after a few days the sales person called me up and said they have one that's already on a boat halfway across the atlantic, has everything that I want (including the color) but has a moonroof. Oh well, forget structural integrity, just get me the car ASAP!



Jon Shafer said:


> *We just got back on lease return
> a stick-shift 330i with cloth interior, no moonroof,
> and navigation...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *does anyone have pics of the four sensors on pdc? curious minds want to see.... *












Courtesy of my grotesque collection of E46 M3 pics. :angel:


----------

